

Redis 2.0.0 RC2 out - superjared
http://code.google.com/p/redis/downloads/detail?name=redis-2.0.0-rc2.tar.gz

======
superjared
The changelog hasn't been updated since May 21 [1], so here's the 2.0.0 tag
timeline [2].

[1]: <http://github.com/antirez/redis/blob/v2.0.0-rc2/Changelog> [2]:
<http://github.com/antirez/redis/commits/2.0.0/>

